# OldSchool A/D/S 850MX Powerplate Amp



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like to know if anybody has tried out this amplifier. A/D/S 850MX Powerplate amp. (8x50w RMS @4ohms, 4x150w [email protected], 8x80w [email protected])... Any comments? I would like to use it for a 3-way active setup wherein the last 4 channels bridged for a mid bass driver. Thanks in advance.


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

hi iceman. welcome to DIY Mobile. Still haven't sold your A/D/S?


----------



## silverolla (Aug 9, 2006)

hi typericey, he decided to keep it.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Very clean amps with a surprising amount of "balls" for their power ratings. That amp has bandpassable crossovers also right? I think it would make a great amp for a three way front stage. I just found this post from MarkZ, he was using an older version of that amp, maybe he has some more input.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2509

Rick


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I had an 850MX for a long time and sold it recently. They sound great and are quite versatile after you figure out the routing on them. I had it in a caddy Eldo (old and big) powering a pair of high eff subs and an active front end. As noted above, quite ballsy for the power output, If I had the room for it I'd still have it. Give it plenty of current, when all 8 channels hit it can pull an enormous amount of juice (like a big broadband snare hit) Other than that they don't like insanely low impedances, don't even THINK about going below 2 ohm per channel or 4 ohm bridged. It's a simple class AB design and does not have all the protection in the amp the ones for "people who blow up amps" do. It has enough protection to keep it from setting itself on fire if it blows up, that's it. It WILL pass a DC offset, not a bad idea to protect the tweets with a cap. this lack of protection (I believe) is what gives it it's effortless sound, there's just not a lot in the way between the RCA's and the speaker terminals other than transistors and a few emitter resistors 

Reliability-wise it's OK. If it has never been to ADS to have the muting FET mod done across the crossover module inputs then DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT, pull a card with the amp on, you will loose the amp and the speakers associated with those channels, I had the mod done and went so far as to flip switches with the amp off and turn pots GINGERLY wiht the amp on. Removing the module or losing connection will cause the output section to run away BAD. This the reason of the short life of the 850MX and the introduction of the 860MX.

The power transformers have the tendency to become un-soldered with rough handling or box mounting. If you are proficient with a good iron you may want to check them and touch them up a bit. 

The amp was designed as a high end SQ amp for grown ups, treat it that way and it will last FOREVER 

I have board pics of my old one here.....
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/ads_850MX/
The external pic is not mine
The add-a-board you see int he first pic over the crossover section is the muting fet mod.

I have hi-res pics if you would like them, I'll need your e-mail addy, they are about 1Meg a chunk so dial up would be rough. 

Chad


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

@typericey - yup, decided to keep it... after talking to wilson... he advised me to keep it since it is a good amp.  

@STI<>GTO - Thanks for the input sir.  

@chad - yup thinking of running a 3 way active up front with a mix of components. would appreciate some pics of your jumper settings for a full active front, my email addy is [email protected] My dillemma is that the LP crossovers for the amp is cut a little too low and has also a mono output. I'm thinking of getting an outboard crossover and just bypassing all of the amps crossover section.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't realy have any pics, the ones in the pics would be for 1-2, 3-4, 5&6, 7&8, for a 6 channel config with the crossovers enabled and seperate inputs, I BELIEVE  I had tweets, then mids, then subs on the last 4 channels. Do you hav e a manual for it, that may help and I think I have one somewhere on PDF? As for the outboard crossover. Some have had noise problems doing so, it would be sooo slick if you could keep it internal  I'll look for more pics. But some of the jumpers on 5-8 are also config'd for the AC501 level control, just remembered 

Chad


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

I have an 860mx (next year's model) and Chad's 850mx... can say I'm quite a fan. I have all the manuals, and the "cook book" which explains how to hook everything up correctly. Can be a nightmare passing things around like a patch panel with little dip switches, but it's the best amp I've ever heard if that means anything


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

This was before I was so graciously sold the active plug in modules for the AL6 sets...


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, if you don't have the manual, here it is:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Ocelaris/ads_manual/

I have the "cook book" in hard copy, but I don't have it scanned, can do that if you want.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Ocelaris said:


> Oh yeah, if you don't have the manual, here it is:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Ocelaris/ads_manual/
> 
> I have the "cook book" in hard copy, but I don't have it scanned, can do that if you want.


I would very much appreciate it if you could scan the "cook book" for me. Also I noticed that the manual for the 860MX says it only does 120 watts bridged but the 850MX does 150 and my M860 does 180 watts bridged. Is that accurate or is it just an error in the manual?


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys.. It is actually a good amp...

@Ocelaris, nice install there... ill put up some of mine too..

@Chad... yup, I do have the manual with me, and also for the 860MX...


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

Ocelaris said:


> Oh yeah, if you don't have the manual, here it is:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Ocelaris/ads_manual/
> 
> I have the "cook book" in hard copy, but I don't have it scanned, can do that if you want.


what's in the "cook book"... would appreciate a copy too... Thanks.


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

some pics of the old system...









Sub (JL12w3v2) and amp (A/D/S 850MX)

Kick panels housing a morel mkII 6 and doors housing RF Audiophiles


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

It's a typo in the manual, I thought the 850mx did 120x4 or 50x8 and the 860 was supposed to do 150x4 or 60x8... but yes, I have heard from reliable sources that it was a typo in the 860MX manual.

The cookbook is incredible, really explained alot for me. I will try and scan it and get it up for you all.


----------



## robzila (May 13, 2006)

I would love a copy of the cookbook as well please.


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

Guys, I am going to upload the manual here via jpgs, just like the other manual, you all are welcome to create a PDF or whatever of it, but I just wanted to let you know that I hadn't intended on emailing anyone in particular. I most likely will make a multi-page PDF, but had no intention of distributing that. If you want a copy, bump this thread, and I will get to scanning as soon as I can, have the cook book sitting next to me right now.


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

Wait until I get the images scanned, as it's 25 pages, and going to take me a good while to scan, edit etc... when that's done, I'll post link here for it... then maybe if there is enough demand create a PDF, but first the pictures will show up.


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

great... Thanks man.


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

Here you go 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Ocelaris/ads_manual/MX_Cookbook/


















I made a PDF of it also, it's about 4 megs if anyone wants it.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like I'm getting here late. For those interested, I have the following a/d/s/ manuals in pdf format:

240CX
250MX/450MX/850MX
630X
M280
MX series custom systems catalog
P840

If there are any requests, I can host them.


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey sir Ocelaris, Thanks very much...


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

no problem. for reference, the "cookbook" that I posted is also called the "MX series amplifiers custom system catalog"


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the scan.


----------



## silverolla (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks ocelaris! very helpful indeed!


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

hey iceman,

looks like you have a keeper amp after all.


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

yep. was able to get the "cookbook" for possible custom configurations of the amp, thanks to ocelaris


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

While we have so many like minded individuals here, what kind of active modules do you all have for the MX series amps? I have a few high pass, low pass, maybe bandpass, and a set for the AL6 series, which work pretty well with the 346is I have now. would be nice if we could figure out some custom configurations, there has to be a recipe book for these somewhere... We could probably pool our knowledge if we have enough dissimilar active modules, and a few good minds... Mark et. all, have any keys? I haven't taken the time to really look at them from a schematic point of view, but I don't suppose it can be that difficult can it? 

The modules would be fairly easy to make, just standard header spacing I think, and cut some PCBs up... albeit a lot of work, but if you want to make a crossover, hell replacing parts on these modules are alot cheaper than building a passive or buying an external


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

I have the following modules: 2nd order selectible hp with the dip switches, 2nd order hp for 200i tweeter, 3rd order variable lp, a fixed lp of unknown value and whatever came with my 642ix crossover. I'm using the hu crossover and I didn't have enough bypass cards so I just used some paper clips instead.


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

I have 2 2nd order HPs with switches and 1 LP module 45-170Hz Mono output. Yep I think creating our own modules would be a big help to fine tune the system, cheaper than getting externals....


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

how did you make a bypass card? I could have sworn all of those pins were not touching anything... So I tried it without a card, and it sounded terrible...


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

There are 2 pins on each side of the card that are connected. If you look very closely on the top of the card you can see the trace that goes from one pin to the other. If you can't see it you can use a dmm to test for continuity.


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

My 850MX came with 4 bypass cards...


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> I have the following modules: 2nd order selectible hp with the dip switches, 2nd order hp for 200i tweeter, 3rd order variable lp, a fixed lp of unknown value and whatever came with my 642ix crossover. I'm using the hu crossover and I didn't have enough bypass cards so I just used some paper clips instead.


Sorry to bring up a way old post, but I was curious about the paper clip bypass method. Which pins sockets are jumped in order to do this? I have an 850 and an 860 I would need to do this to as I plan to use with external processing.

I fear no one will ever see this due to the age of thread.


----------



## Radius (May 22, 2011)

Thewiz666 said:


> Sorry to bring up a way old post, but I was curious about the paper clip bypass method. Which pins sockets are jumped in order to do this? I have an 850 and an 860 I would need to do this to as I plan to use with external processing.
> 
> I fear no one will ever see this due to the age of thread.


Well... I did! 

Too bad I didn't find this post 2 days ago. I could have tied waking a dead thread with Halloween. 

I was looking for a way to bypass the crossover modules so that each channel was full range since I also have an 860MX that I want to use in a system with a DSP.

Did you ever get an answer to this?


----------



## Jhery (Nov 9, 2020)

icemancm said:


> I have 2 2nd order HPs with switches and 1 LP module 45-170Hz Mono output. Yep I think creating our own modules would be a big help to fine tune the system, cheaper than getting externals....


Hello, audio greeting
Can I see the couplers?


----------



## kingby (Nov 3, 2009)

This poor thread keeps getting resurrected! RIP LOL😀


----------

